# "Windows cannot access the specified device, path, or file."



## fredo11 (Jun 17, 2014)

I am using windows 7. 
Okay, this happens for most .exe's and .bat's that I run but not all of them. 2 days ago I was able to run cmd and .bat or any other program easily. I ran a .bat to run my server, and I automatically get this: "Error: Windows cannot access the specified device, path, or file. You may not have the appropriate permission to access the item" But, I am the administrator, my firewall and windows defender is turned off, I currently have no AV, and my permissions are set to where I have full control. There is no "Unblock" button in the general tab of the file properties. I tried installing MalwareBytes a few weeks ago and it gave me an error. I do not remember the error but it said access was denied, and it uninstalled it. I tried again today to install it and I got the same error. What is happening? I scanned my system with 3 different anti-viruses, and they said there was nothing, so I uninstalled all of them. Is this a virus that is causing the problem? It's really bothering me and I need help ASAP. I have TeamViewer and if anyone could help me I would really appreciate it, and I may even pay a small amount of money for their support. Thank you!


----------



## fredo11 (Jun 17, 2014)

Bump! I really need help.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Try logging in with a different user that also has administrator permissions.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

We don't allow remote support or payment for assistance from this site. There are specific sites that are setup to do that, we are not.

Can you explain what server you are running? Server 2003, 2008, 2012? Is this happening on the server on the Windows 7 client machine?


----------

